# Citizenship



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

My daughter's grandparents were both German (now deceased) initially from Wyk auf Föhr and also lived in the USA for the better part of 30 years. What possibility would there be for my daughter to be granted citizenship based on this. Her father never cared to gain dual citizenship but his sister now lives in Wyk auf Föhr and is married to a German citizen, had 5 children and runs a B & B on the island.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

None whatsoever as far as I know. The German government has a good website in English describing the law on nationality.
Auswärtiges Amt - Law on Nationality


----------

